# Weird Issue With Southern Variabilis And Biorb Air



## Talapus (Sep 9, 2020)

Ok, hoping all the images come through. Basically I have made a terrarium out of a Biorb Air 60 and have the temp a fairly constant 72-75 and humidity 80-85(right after a misting). Anyway, I added three little Southern Variabilis to this a few days ago and they have done as all other new frogs I've gotten have done. Basically exploring the entire new home, looking in every nook and cranny and climbing all over the walls and the ceiling until I assume they will settle down like all the others after a few days to a week. Anyway, let's talk about the problem.

For those not familiar with a Biorb air 60 it has a built in misting unit, sensor and reservoir that hangs down from the direct middle/top of the tank. I have nothing going up that far or touching the tank so fairly inaccessible...or so I thought. These little Houdini's somehow get inside the misting reservoir and then can't figure out how to get out. I get it, they basically play a crazy game of spider frog across the roof and find this tiny little channel where it is easier to keep going and explore more rather than risk falling. But the last two afternoons I have opened the lid to find one or two of these guys inside the reservoir clinging to a wall because they don't want to fall into all the water. I don't want to block off the channel as it would interfere with the sensors that detect when to mist. I could remove the unit altogether, but The Biorb would sense it is missing and dim and brighten every 15 minutes to alert me of issue so that option is out as well.

So I guess first and foremost, has anyone else had a similar issue with these tanks before and if so what did you do? Should a add maybe a small little lid of water in the tank somewhere where these guys could splash around? Or just typical settle down pangs for these guys like others and they will settle with time and not really do it anymore after awhile? Never had this species before so open to ideas.

I included images of a full tank the reservoir is directly under the grey lid on top and I included a photo of the tiny little channel these guys use to get inside.



http://imgur.com/a/x5wQPYW


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Can you post pics of your actual viv? 

I suspect they go in there to get something they're not getting elsewhere.


----------



## Talapus (Sep 9, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Can you post pics of your actual viv?
> 
> I suspect they go in there to get something they're not getting elsewhere.


Thought it added it. Here it is: Newest Dart Frogs In Their New Terrarium


http://imgur.com/a/ZlP8pU2


Will still be adding some air plants on the stone but they all seem to love hiding in the leaf litter everywhere and on and around the plants. Hard to tell in photos but also have several little film canisters they can climb into and hang out of n if they want to get away from some of the light or each other.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd suspect they're trying to escape the light -- looks really bright, though that can be hard to tell in photos -- or they want hiding places up high. If it were me, I'd dim the light and add 3-4 decent sized Neos up high and see if their behavior changes at all.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

I don't own one of these but from talking to people who do, the misting unit is not very powerful. A lot of folks end up hand misting or using a mistking. If you go that route you could drain the water and at least they wouldn't drown. Otherwise you need to plug that hole. I haven't seen the hole so I can't be sure, but probably some porrus filter sponge could be wedged into place. That would allow air in but keep out frogs. Just spitballing though.


----------



## Talapus (Sep 9, 2020)

minorhero said:


> I don't own one of these but from talking to people who do, the misting unit is not very powerful. A lot of folks end up hand misting or using a mistking. If you go that route you could drain the water and at least they wouldn't drown. Otherwise you need to plug that hole. I haven't seen the hole so I can't be sure, but probably some porrus filter sponge could be wedged into place. That would allow air in but keep out frogs. Just spitballing though.


Actually the sponge idea may work well hadn't even considered that. And you are correct not the most powerful but I have it set on the highest setting and it does really well.

As for the light idea I'm not too sure...I have literally seen them sit out half a day up top in the open with the direct part of it on them fully exposed and then go hide down below when done in leaf litter. The up high hiding spots could work well may try that. Adding two more broms and 5 air plants this weekend so will see if behavior changes. Just didn't want them going in and drowning is all.

Thanks all.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

I actually had a very similar issue (but mostly with fruit flies getting into the reservoir). The fix was very simple: use a fine stainless steel mesh (fine enough to not let FFs through either) to cover up the 2 holes in the reservoir.

That way you'll still be able to circulate air but nothing can make it into the reservoir, which also keeps it cleaner.

That said, the mister does not water your plants, so I also drilled a small hole for a mist-king bulkhead / nozzles.


----------

